# Catching pompano



## Fireline20

When do the Pomps start hitting/running around Ft Fisher and when do the Sand Fleas start moving out of their deep holes.

Never really targeted Pomps before but I am planning on adding them to hit list this spring.:fishing:


----------



## pier-legend

Pomps are my second favorite after speckled trout....
..For CITATION pomps..(2 lb.+) they start on the 1st major moon phase (full or new) in April...
..The 1st pomps are usually BIG.....and you hear them 1st reported on Oak Island..
If your serious about Big pomps in this area...(Carolina bch to Topsal)October is POMP month for fleaing from the surf..you want CLEAR water and a major moon phase....
You can pick big pomps from April to Nov. by targeting clear water and major moon phases with sandfleas..
Sandflea's are NO trouble at all til late in October...
You can land big pomps on fresh shrimp...but if your serious about the game..its FLEAS!!!


----------



## pier-legend

kingfish said:


> pier legend
> 
> when do u start seeing fleas, what do you use for those April pomps.


fleas are ALWAYS in the surf or on the beach..you can go and dig just below the high tide line TODAY and if your diligent and patient you'll run across a pod of em...down deep...
But when the South, Southeast, Southwest winds of spring blow 2-3 days and the water is at least 65..they come up in the surf zone..

..April pomps will stay behind the bar cept on high tides and the 1st ones usually hit fresh shrimp on the south sides of the piers,,"Behind THE BAR"... pier mullet fishermen usually tip you off they have shown up...

.BUT fleas are present in the warmest part of the day if the tide is moving either way..unless its really been a cold spring..

..on the surf we use BOTH shrimp and fleas in April..
..truth enough...those April pomps..especially on the piers.. will hit fresh shrimp probably better than fleas.
But when you go down on the surf its still sandfleas if you got em ..but in April...carry some of the freshest shrimp you can find....1st 2 hrs of falling...
Please remember..this is NOT the time of year you get BIG NUMBERS...BUT..what you get will just about ALL be over 2 lbs....
Oak Island will start with some 3 lb. fish and some years you'll hear of some over 4 lb.

Topsail too will start seeing some pomps over 2lb and up to 3 lb....just about every april..


----------



## troutfishr

*Pomps*

I have a question, will pomps eat a fly or has anyone caught one on flies? I have some small flies I think might be great for them.


----------



## Drumdum

troutfishr said:


> I have a question, will pomps eat a fly or has anyone caught one on flies? I have some small flies I think might be great for them.


 No doubt a small clouser imitating a shrimp,something like a bonefish fly might do the trick...


----------



## Fireline20

*Best Pomp Rig*



pier-legend said:


> Pomps are my second favorite after speckled trout....
> ..For CITATION pomps..(2 lb.+) they start on the 1st major moon phase (full or new) in April...
> ..The 1st pomps are usually BIG.....and you hear them 1st reported on Oak Island..
> If your serious about Big pomps in this area...(Carolina bch to Topsal)October is POMP month for fleaing from the surf..you want CLEAR water and a major moon phase....
> You can pick big pomps from April to Nov. by targeting clear water and major moon phases with sandfleas..
> Sandflea's are NO trouble at all til late in October...
> You can land big pomps on fresh shrimp...but if your serious about the game..its FLEAS!!!


Ok Pier Legend, you have made us all salivate so ,,now what is THE best Pomp rig?

I see them with the little pink and white skirts or with just pink beads. I hear they are sight feeders,,,,if so do they spook from thick mono, or swivels, etc.

Double rig, single rig, hook size, circle hook, j hook,,,lay it on us man!!!


----------



## red_fish

im in the same boat a pier legand i too am a very avid pomp fisher and when digging fleas always i repeat alway go with the fleas with eggs on them if ava. and the best rigs ive found are the store bought one with lite line small gold hooks and orange beads the gold hook kinda blend in with the fleas and shrimp and the orange beads make it look like fleas with eggs on them which pomps go crazy for 
wow it always seem the pomp fisherman were few and far between but now it seem the word has gotten out on how good they taste :beer: 
my little two cents ive caught pomp from as far as i can cast until right on the beach its just a matter of finding them the best part about pomp fishing is it can produce some very tasty by catches sea mullet:beer: and i promise when you start fishing with fleas you wont goto anything else everything eats fleas last year in sandbridge i caught a 33" cobia on a sandflea and pomp rod right at my feet WOW what a fight:fishing:
sorry bout ramblin i just get excited about pomps


----------



## DrumintheSuds

You will most likely ALWAYS find these 4 things:
Pomps, sea mullet, black drum, puppy drum

Where you find these 4 things:
Clean water, sand fleas, coquina clams, crabs

IF I SEE THE SAND BUBBLING WITH LIFE I MARK THAT SPOT

Couple of hints:
Sandbars, flats, narrow cuts and ditches. The fish come up on the bar to feed and exit out through the cuts and holes flanking the flats.

Another hint:
Fish light. If he feels weight when he picks up the flea he might turn it loose. Use small wire hooks that are sticky sharp and piercing and KEEP THEM THAT WAY! I like #2 bronze extra long shanks


----------



## Ryan Y

*They should be around here starting in May.*

Fort Fisher has Bars that are real close to the beach. I like to fish a deeper hole near the beach that cuts out into the bar like an opening "V". Unlike a straight cut through, it just seems the water will relax quicker right outside the bar and doesnt suck all the sand out dirtying up the water.

The current usually leaves pretty strong on the North side of the hole so ill fish for them in the center or south side nearest to my feet. 

I just kinda of noticed it this past year when catching all those little potatoe chip sized fish.

All that could change though.

I also switched and started using these little number two size circle hooks as well. they are wirery but work pretty good for pomps, seamullet, and spots.


----------



## DrumintheSuds

Firespyder7 said:


> Fort Fisher has Bars that are real close to the beach. I like to fish a deeper hole near the beach that cuts out into the bar like an opening "V". Unlike a straight cut through, it just seems the water will relax quicker right outside the bar and doesnt suck all the sand out dirtying up the water.
> 
> The current usually leaves pretty strong on the North side of the hole so ill fish for them in the center or south side nearest to my feet.
> 
> I just kinda of noticed it this past year when catching all those little potatoe chip sized fish.
> 
> All that could change though.
> 
> I also switched and started using these little number two size circle hooks as well. they are wirery but work pretty good for pomps, seamullet, and spots.


I fish the same structure. I like a wide bar that runs up to the beach and I look for little cuts, ditches and holes cutting into the bar. On flat beaches you will many times find a ditch that sweeps up into the beach in a semi-circle pattern and exits back out into the water. This ditch might only be a few yards wide and less than 6 inches deep. If the entry and exit points are less than 50 yards apart I set-up dead center of the flat. If they are further apart I set-up beside the run out.


----------



## pier-legend

Fireline20 said:


> Ok Pier Legend, you have made us all salivate so ,,now what is THE best Pomp rig?
> 
> I see them with the little pink and white skirts or with just pink beads. I hear they are sight feeders,,,,if so do they spook from thick mono, or swivels, etc.
> 
> Double rig, single rig, hook size, circle hook, j hook,,,lay it on us man!!!


..Pompano rigs CAN get elaborate...

..BUT just when you think you got that killer rig...Joe Turon will wind a 4 lb. one up on a pier house fire-ball rig and shrimp for bait!! (ask me how I Know!!!)..and then NOT KNOW WHAT HE HAD CAUGHT!!....

The best pomp fisherman I know, or have ever known, uses a 1 Hook rig with that little plastic drum slide ABOVE the hook....
..he uses #1  KAHLE hooks....and the Orange bead...

Sounds simple don't it?? Well the "HOT KEY" to his rig is that he uses at LEAST a 20 in. leader..and he uses 15 lb. test LEADER!!

..AND HE NEVER SETS A HOOK...he just waits for the rod to bend over...I bet he don't miss 5 fish a season..

Personally...I use 20 lb. pink Ande or 20 lb. fluor for my leader...Water clairty has some consideration...
The water is ALWAYS clearer at Wrightsville Bch than at Topsail or Kure bch........yet I catch pomps at Wrightsville with pink ande rigs too....

I use fluro when targeting surf sheephead..(but thats another story)...

When there is weed present in the water I use a 2 hook rig..high/low with 18-20 in. leaders up top and on the ground....

When pomp are there and you KNOW IT, the TOP HOOK will get the strike when the other hook may be weeded up....

CLEAR WATER and CLEAR SURF...1 hook is all you need....
On my 2 hook rigs, in CLEAR WATER and CLEAR SURF.. i have found that the BIGGEST POMPS and the MOST POMPS will hit the BOTTOM "in the sand hook"....(looking down for fleas??)


I use #2 kahle hooks when flea fishing..ALL THE TIME....
I hook the flea thru the "egg end"..

I fish 4 rods and I also..NEVER SET A HOOK!!!...
When the rod tip starts bouncing I just WAIT til it BENDS OVER...

If I'm lying..I dying...I average at least 98% on my pomp strikes....

I DON'T USE J-hooks pomp fishing..since early on..
I haven't tried the little circles...


I use the orange bead......

I have tried EVER ATTRACTOR COMBO I could think of including LITTLE ORANGE FLOATS...(they will get you a strike on a slow day).
When BLUES school thru the surf they just LOVE that little orange float!!!..(can you say "cut-off"?)

Day in day out..season in..season out...NO ONE WILL BEAT YOU if you just use the Orange bead...

I have caught a bunch of pomps on NOTHING BUT A HOOK,FLEA, and LEADER...mullet fishing...

How to HOOK THE FLEA is highly OVER-RATED !!!

Cause THE POMPANO and the Va. Mullet you want...GETS THE WHOLE FLEA no matter HOW YOU HOOK THE FLEA!!!!

You won't miss many "DINKINOS" either..(little pomps)..

The fishing strategy goes this way..
LONG DROP...KAHLE HOOK...the pomps hook themselves..
....they pick up the flea..and crush it, and that produces the "wiggle" in the rod tip...if you JERK IT now you WILL MISS SOME!!

.But if you just wait THRU the WIGGLE...The pomp WILL TAKE OFF and the CIRCLE HOOK EFFECT goes into play...

Again this is with the Kahle hook..someone else can speak to J-hooks or circle hooks...

Once the rod bows over, you can WALK down to your spike OR finish your coffee and then walk down to the spike...THE POMP WILL BE THERE!!!

I have "gone over the dune" to get rid of some coffee... and have returned 10 mins later and had 3-4 rods with pomps on....

Pomp particulars:

The GOLD HOOK....
The GOLD HOOK is very popular in Florida and in North Carolina too..I have caught Pomps on the GOLD HOOK...
..many store bought rigs will be tied with GOLD HOOKS....

HOWEVER....the GOLD HOOK will NOT HOLD ITS POINT for very long...
It doesn't take sharpening very well either!!!

When you are running a GOLD HOOK thru flea shell after flea shell ..IT DON'T TAKE LONG to kill its sharpeness...
If you use the GOLD HOOK ....you have to keep it SHARP even if that means CHANGING IT OFTEN.. & THE "POINTS" love to BREAK!!

YOU BEGIN TO MISS FISH!!!

I DON'T USE the GOLD HOOK...cept at Wrightsville on CALM days...SUPER CLEAR WATER..

Where my favorite "holes" are on Topsail...I DON'T NEED THE GOLD HOOK....the water is a different color ...
....and in side by side comparisions MY BRONZE or BLACK KAHLE's ...did just fine and STAYED SHARP LONGER....and you can SHARPEN a bronze KAHLE.....

Another particular:
When your catching "Dinkinos" you AIN'T catching POMPANO'S...

I know there are times when you can WHACK the "EATING SIZE" pompanos's....12 oz. to 1 lb. 8 oz...
Also AFTER hard storms in summer and early fall, the surf FILLS up with LITTLE pomps..

When your catching LITTLE pomps ...
YOU AIN'T catching REAL POMPS....(or few)

The pomps YOUR AFTER want CLEAR WATER and the don't like the SECOND or THIRD day of ROUGH WATER either..

You can be on em and after the 2nd OR 3rd day of rough water...all you will catch will be small ones...
BUT if there is a PIER near-by...you can go on the pier... BEHIND THE BAR and find them out in the deeper water...once they leave the surf zone...

Real Pompanos'..will hit LIVE SHRIMP on a float rig...dead fresh shrimp...GOTCHA PLUGS....little pompano jigs...Mirrolures...little crabs..

Flys they SHOULD HIT but your gonna play the devil finding a SURF DAY when you can throw that thing and work it like it needs to be worked...

Pompano are SEASONAL..too..
You don't WHACK-EM and STACK-EM...every year...
At least in NC ...there are OFF YEARs and ABUDANT YEARS...

2006 WAS a terrible year for Citaiton pomps while 2007 was GREAT..

..Sandfleas are FINICKY TOO..this fall at Topsail and Wrightsville bch, there were FEW and NONE..right when the fishing was the hottest..

..but down the road at Kure Bch...PLENTY of FLEAS!!!
.We Topsail fishermen... and later the Wrightsville Bch fishermen... were ALL DOWN AT KURE catching our bait!!!
You spend 1 1/2 hrs, up to HALF a day catching enough fleas to fish the next 3-4 days!!

I had 4 days in a row when I had ALL THE SANDFLEAS at Topsail...and if you didn't have one you might as well have been fishing in the parking lot....(few folks got a little ill with me!)

in the surf....I start with 3 oz pyramids and will go up to 6 oz..BUT..when it takes more than a 5 oz..THE PARTY IS ENDING...just too rough..(go up on the pier)

I Quit this year 2 moon phases too early cause i went after those SURF TROUT that were few and far between...

I had cohorts that landed pomps up to 3 lb. as late as Dec. 3rd while surf fishing Wrightsville bch. with fleas for those manster mullet...

other things that hit fleas:
black drum, puppy drum, spots, blues, flounder, and some of the biggest STING-RAYs IN THE SURF!!!..(and the biggest Va. Mullet)

I too landed an illegal cobia this fall...thought i had the pomp i wanted..

The BEST month of the season for SIZE and NUMBERS is OCTOBER....

I WON'T GET into WHERE or WHAT I LOOK for in picking a surf spot...
CAUSE I DO FISH ALONE and I like it that way....

Just a note:
No matter HOW GOOD THE INFO is concerning ANY FISHING..
THERE IS a LEARNING CURVE.....You have to get out there and put in your time...

Don't be like the MAJORITY of today's newbie fishermen....DON'T FISH SOMEONE'S TRUCK ...LEARN TO FIND YOUR OWN FISH!!...

You may LOVE to fish and go every chance and thats good..
BUT YOU REALLY AIN'T A "REAL FISHERMEN"..
til
YOUR FINDING YOUR "OWN" FISH..


..If your serious about the Biggest Pompano and Sea Mullet you have ever caught:

Hand tie your own rigs...
dig your own bait..(forget frozen fleas)
and no matter what they tell you about "fish in the wash"...KEEP A LONG ROD for a LONG CAST..
...I SOLD more than one BLUE YOUNDER this fall just from what the long cast PRODUCED!!

see-ya.....


----------



## DrumintheSuds

Just to add something to what pier-legend said:

I fish with 9'-0" uglystick downrigger rods and no more than 2-3oz weights. If you low spike your downgigger rod the fish won't feel that he has picked you up. The rod will give because it has a light action on it. You see it wiggle like legend mentioned and then it gets a nice "bow" to it. The sharp hook will stick him and you don't have to worry about a stiff rod jerking back on him. You have to fish light when targeting pomps because they pick the flea up and carry him off to eat.

If you fish the flats you will see them coming in with the waves to pick off the fleas. I have had them hit so close to my feet that I could go down and pick him up on dry land before the next wave rolled in.


----------



## Cdog

Wow, pomps have always been a by catch for me but after reading this thread I think I might have to target em. Great info here, thanks to all for sharing.


----------



## Fireline20

Well I just started tying some Pomp rigs for the spring and I bought my stuff before I read Pier Legends "Rig Report" and I actually did some things right.

I went looking for Pink Ande, because of posts I read from the Florida boys and pink was their rig color for Pomps (and I figured they should know their Pomps) and then I took Firespyders clue about small wire circle hooks.

So I went shopping and what I came home with was 20 lb red Cajun Line (Sportsman Warehouse had no Pink Ande, so before you guys start screaming, I have no intention of spooling that stuff but it actually makes a good rig) 

As to hooks, I bought Owner 1/0 Circle Mosquito black chrome wire hooks and believe me they are sharper than hell, ouch. Bead wise I chose the small 5mm orange beads.

I decided to use as little hardware as I could besides a weight swivel, a terminal tie end swivel and then just hooks. I tied the hooks directly to my drop lines with a Palomar knot and secured them to the main rig with a loop knot.

I plan on tying some more per Pier Legends post as I have to do something to treat a bad case of "Cabin Fever"

April can't get here soon enough form me


----------



## Ryan Y

*On his notes*

I do use lighter flourocarbon leader if Im specifically targetting them. I also use the smaller Mole crabs, (sand fleas). BUt ive done equally well if not better using shrimp.


----------



## Drumdum

Cdog said:


> Wow, pomps have always been a by catch for me but after reading this thread I think I might have to target em. Great info here, thanks to all for sharing.


 Dawg,I've pomp fished a few times in past yrs,and have been sucessful several times with "decent eating sized fish".. Until this yr though,I had never really targeted them. It's a blast in July and Aug when everything else is dead.. Last summer Tater and I caught some nice ones (at least for around here) lb and a half to two.. It's like catching a "mini permit". Generally I use the same hook #2 kalye gold,as Pier Legend,20lb flouo (when I tie my own),and the orange beads.. Gonna have to try some of his hints though,such as using one hook,and not using the seastriker ones,but tieing my own all the time.. From the sounds of what Drum in the suds said,I've been reading the water the way I should be for the critters..

Thanks PL and DNTHS,ya'll helped my pomp feesh'n a bunch...


----------



## bluefish1928

to catch really big pomps 2 pound plus use lures. 1 ounce sea striker casting jigs in the gold color caught the biggest pomp i had every seen weighted at 6 pounds. spoons up to and over an ounce will also work. but to catch more pomps of various sizes, use the old 2 hook bottom rig with beads and plenty of lfash along with that sand flea.


----------



## AbuMike

I also target Pomps. in late Aug from the surf. There available, though most on the small side but they keep the kids busy and interested. This is the rig I tie. The pics aren't very good but the hooks are Gami. #4 and #2. they are tied with 20lb floro leader and I use 1-2oz disc weights with these.


----------



## anthonylane222

pier-legend can you post some pics up here of your rigs?


----------



## Drumdum

bluefish1928 said:


> to catch really big pomps 2 pound plus use lures. 1 ounce sea striker casting jigs in the gold color caught the biggest pomp i had every seen weighted at 6 pounds. spoons up to and over an ounce will also work. but to catch more pomps of various sizes, use the old 2 hook bottom rig with beads and plenty of lfash along with that sand flea.


 Biggest pomp I've caught was close to 3lbs,and that rascal was caught on a gotcha off the end of Kitty Hawk pier. So,lures definatly work,fleas and shrimp catch more consistantly though.. That is the only one I've ever caught on a lure,but he was a nice'n... And it was an accident,cause I was fishing for spainish...


----------



## uncdub13

I've caught them on gotcha plugs and maria jigs. Biggest one i ever witnessed being caught was on a gotcha plug as well.


----------



## AbuMike

Those are Gami. circles on the rigs in the pics. I found when working right in the wash I get better hook ups with them over J's caus of the sometimes slack line.


----------



## POMPINOLOVER

As stated before the first Pomps of the year that come through tend to be real big, They usually show up at the point area around middle to late may or whenever water temp gets to about 68 or higher, They quicky then go offshore to spawn and return usually around august / september.. The smaller pomps show up in force usuall around mid july and stay till about October or whenever water temps dip below 70.... Ideal water temp for pomps id say is 75-80 and clear water, they can tolerate a little muddier water , but are harder to catch as its harder for them to see the bait. They also dont mind a rough surf as this helps stir up the bottom.. The bigger ones as stated before will hit lures , especially the double buck tails, but if they are around youll do better with fleas or shrimp.. I prefer the gold J-hooks , remember Pompano have relativley small mouths , so dont use too big of a hook.. I Prefer Sand Fleas tipped with a small BWFB.... and If you can find a soft shell sand flea , then my friend you have struck gold!! Keep in mind this info is for the hatteras island area ..... D


----------

